
De Aetatibus Mundi Imagines: The Illustrated Ages of the World (2008) - benbreen
http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2008/12/de-aetatibus-mundi-imagines.html
======
equalunique
How strange that the first time I learned of the word "Mundi" was not through
any religious teaching, but through reading Bethesda Softworks' The Elder
Scrolls lore. Up until now, I thought "Mundus" was something that they had
completely made up. That's the 21st century for you.

------
mistrial9
so .. first off, these are not William Blake .. (though it looks very similar)
.. these are mystic christian theological moments, "defeating" the false and
dangerous (sic) Eastern and Middle-Eastern mystic moments... as a Jungian, it
is hard to look at.. there is a well-meaning side to it, but in the modern
world, where disparate cultures bump up against each other quite a bit, and in
the modern mindset, where the events of death and tragedy are antiseptically
hidden, to focus on economy and science.. it is easy to dismiss .. all-in-all,
worthwhile if you care to go deeper.. or enjoy the draftsmanship.

